# wat gear does not work on you?



## unclem (Dec 22, 2011)

deca, hgh.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 22, 2011)

Sust on 1000mg deca500mg dbol blue hearts 50 my body dose really well with those compounds!! Am sure their will be others haven't try test e


----------



## unclem (Dec 22, 2011)

thanks chino, but, i wanted to know which gear DOES NOT work on you. thanks brother.

m/


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 22, 2011)

for me all work. Always. any cycle i do. now just finish one with 11kg gains in 12 weeks.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 22, 2011)

unclem said:


> thanks chino, but, i wanted to know which gear DOES NOT work on you. thanks brother.
> 
> m/



Lol just got that lol coffee didn't kick in yet lol

Test c
Anavar


----------



## unclem (Dec 22, 2011)

^^^ your lucky WP .


----------



## GH Consigliere (Dec 22, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> for me all work. Always. any cycle i do. now just finish one with 11kg gains in 12 weeks.



Which ones ap or bd


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 22, 2011)

mixx and only 1000mg mixx a week, 2 prods

i finish because i cant handle that much extra gains.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 22, 2011)

Tren A... Not worth the lethargy and overall "I KILL YOU" attitude for such minimal gains and almost no strength gains.. 

FUCK TREN!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 22, 2011)

Tbol

I tried running it twice and both times it didn't do anything for me, unless maybe my gear was bunk.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 22, 2011)

D Bol does not do shit for me for some reason!!! Anadrol FTW LOL!!! I am starting to think Test E doesn't do shit for me either but who knows, maybe it's tyime to go back with Cyp or Prop??? HMMM Decisions LOL!!!


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 22, 2011)

unclem said:


> deca, hgh.


 
So neither Deca or HGH worked out for ya???? That sucks man and whats up with the GH why no effects??


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 22, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> D Bol does not do shit for me for some reason!!! Anadrol FTW LOL!!! I am starting to think Test E doesn't do shit for me either but who knows, maybe it's tyime to go back with Cyp or Prop??? HMMM Decisions LOL!!!


 

Very odd, I don't think I've ever heard anyone say dbol doesn't work for them. Have you tried another source?


----------



## .V. (Dec 22, 2011)

None of it.

I still have to eat... and if I don't eat enough, I shrink... if I eat too much, I get fat ... and dammit, I've got to lift... No matter what i use or don't use.


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 22, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> Tren A... Not worth the lethargy and overall "I KILL YOU" attitude for such minimal gains and almost no strength gains..
> 
> FUCK TREN!




This is absurd ----If tren acetate doesnt work for you ---NOTHING WILL.

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 22, 2011)

unclem said:


> deca, hgh.




What brand of GH and what dose???

-Matt


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 22, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> This is absurd ----If tren acetate doesnt work for you ---NOTHING WILL.
> 
> -Matt


 

I'm on dat der Tren Ace right now . 

At 75 mgs ED I just became a slug. No motivation and angry.

At 50 mgs ED I have more energy, still an asshole but minimal strength gains... dont know what to tell ya


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 22, 2011)

gotta agree I wasn't impressed with deca, helped my joints but didn't seem to add much to the cycle. Could be I was just using too little though?


----------



## Usealittle (Dec 22, 2011)

Tren and anadrol.....


----------



## Usealittle (Dec 22, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> I'm on dat der Tren Ace right now .
> 
> At 75 mgs ED I just became a slug. No motivation and angry.
> 
> At 50 mgs ED I have more energy, still an asshole but minimal strength gains... dont know what to tell ya




I feel you bro.... Went down to 112 mg wk and still got every side other then prolaction. Really bad skin, pissy all the time and couldn't get wood not even a toughie.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2011)

Anavar and winny don't do much for me but I use both at higher doses when I'm lean and want to be dry.


----------



## twotuff (Dec 22, 2011)

fake gear


----------



## lostsoul (Dec 22, 2011)

tbol is worthless IMO winni hurts joints, takes away from effect, my run on prop has affected how I react to enthanate or cypionate. trying to see if I can find my new magic number with this test E


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 22, 2011)

I wasnt overly impressed with mast a. AP test c wasnt that great either.


----------



## BigBird (Dec 22, 2011)

The only gear that does NOT work for me is Bunk gear.  

Real actual properly dosed anabolic androgenic compounds from A - Z all work for me.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Anavar and winny don't do much for me but I use both at higher doses when I'm lean and want to be dry.


 

What dose range have you been running the var at?


To the OP:
Im not a big fan of winny. Post cycle, my lipids are all fucked up when I get blood work done.


----------



## maxbrokeneck (Dec 22, 2011)

deca was dissapointing, tbol didn't do shit.

var actually worked pretty well for me.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 22, 2011)

Winny tabs...

A waiste for me...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> What dose range have you been running the var at?


50mg daily but I have stacked winny tabs and var at higher doses and that seemed to give some effect. For staying anabolic and dry its fine but overall the effect is pretty minor.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 22, 2011)

I Love my gains on oral winny. The increase in vascularity is nice too.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Very odd, I don't think I've ever heard anyone say dbol doesn't work for them. Have you tried another source?


 
You telling me LOL!!! I have used GP D Bol, Uncle Z's D Bol, British Dispensery D Bol, and a few others and never gained even 1 pound bro. I think I just am a non responder to it and my body just don't like it LOL, but I love some Drol and my body seems to love it. No sides at all besides being alittle hot during the day and sometimes loss of appetite, but besides that nothing but strength and weight gains with the Drol. Now with Test E I am not feeling what I normaly feel on Cyp for some reason and I am on 1000mgs a week and not 1lb gain LOL. I start my cruise next week at 300mgs a week and then I can finally see if it's the Test E or what I have is just bunk, but it's hard to believe I have bunk since it's from Uncle Z and I have never recieved anything bunk from him so IDK??


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 22, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> This is absurd ----If tren acetate doesnt work for you ---NOTHING WILL.
> 
> -Matt


 
^^^THAT LOL!!!! I can't belive it bro that suckS!!! I love some Tren boy!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 22, 2011)

Deca killed my dick in two weeks. I was fucking pissed off. I fixed and swore I'll never do that shit again.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 22, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Deca killed my dick in two weeks. I was fucking pissed off. I fixed and swore I'll never do that shit again.


 
LOL Good old Deca dick!!! I guess I am a lucky fella, I have used Deca up to 750mgs a week and never had Deca dick. But hey everyone is different right!!


----------



## unclem (Dec 22, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> So neither Deca or HGH worked out for ya???? That sucks man and whats up with the GH why no effects??


 
 no clue i just got no luck with it.


----------



## unclem (Dec 22, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> What brand of GH and what dose???
> 
> -Matt


 
humatrope @ 5 ius ed mon- fri.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 22, 2011)

unclem said:


> no clue i just got no luck with it.


 
That sucks balls and you used PharmGrade WTF LOL!!!! Maybe your just too young Uncle M LMAO!! IDK bro hopefully you didn't spend too much money on it not to work.


----------



## Usealittle (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm not sayin tren and anadrol don't work for me, iv never takin either one long enough to see them work/gain. I just got bad sides as soon as I started takin em.

The tren a took 3 days to fuck my world...... The drol was day number 2! Witch is what I felt like on it.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 22, 2011)

mattporter said:


> this is absurd ----if tren acetate doesnt work for you ---nothing will.
> 
> -matt




bump


----------



## 0tj0 (Dec 22, 2011)

Clen gives me headaches from hell by day like 3 or 4. Then Im more irratable than on Test!


----------



## ZECH (Dec 22, 2011)

Never seen any legit gear not work. It's up to the person to get his diet and training dialed in to get desired effects. It's not the gear, it's diet and training.


----------



## yerg (Dec 22, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> tren a... Not worth the lethargy and overall "i kill you" attitude for such minimal gains and almost no strength gains..
> 
> Fuck tren!


 x2


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 22, 2011)

ZECH said:


> Never seen any legit gear not work. It's up to the person to get his diet and training dialed in to get desired effects. It's not the gear, it's diet and training.


 
party pooper


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 22, 2011)

HAHAHAH!!!!^^^^


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2011)

Primo tabs suck for me as well.


----------



## collins (Dec 22, 2011)

anybody try sciroxx


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 22, 2011)

Your diet and training isn't in check, heavy.....


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 22, 2011)

collins said:


> anybody try sciroxx


 

Sciroxx Dbol and Winny tabs....... both worked for me, but like I said earlier, the Winny played with my HDL and LDL a little more than I desired. The effects (gains/dry look) from Winny were just not worth it to me.  Sciroxx Dbol was good to go.....


----------



## yerg (Dec 22, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> So neither Deca or HGH worked out for ya???? That sucks man and whats up with the GH why no effects??


Dbol works for me.. but im with ya on the anadrol bro!!!! best oral ever!!
oops, put in wrong quote..,


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 22, 2011)

^^^ It's all good brotha. I am with ya on the Drol though!!! Nothing like some hulk pills LOL!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 22, 2011)

I haven't found anything that didn't work, but npp seems to work better than deca.


----------



## wnabhuge912 (Dec 22, 2011)

For me it would have to be deca...I've tried it twice with nearly no gains at all...I know it wasnt bunk gear because I always use dp products...


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't really see the magic in dbol either. I've gone up to 60mg/day and didn't gain as much weight or strength as I did on 50mg winny(which my joints will never let me do again)


----------



## unclem (Dec 22, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> That sucks balls and you used PharmGrade WTF LOL!!!! Maybe your just too young Uncle M LMAO!! IDK bro hopefully you didn't spend too much money on it not to work.


 
 it was before i broke my femur so its been awhile. i just use l-dopa/ sinmet it works fine, better then growth.


----------



## Grozny (Dec 23, 2011)

A main problem isnt dosage its about quality of api's that use some labs. Its a very hard enougt to find in China a solid api supplier for compounds like a oxandrolone, fluoxymesterone,boldenone und, turinabol and trenbolone hexa.  Now when you need to buy one of these finished prods from a certain lab you scrupulously need to have a trusted source .

Per example on this biogen labtest this UG probably worked with bad powders.
View attachment 38292

If a manufactuer feel no affinity with the product that he produce, but only are in it for the money, you???ll never be able to stay in this market. It will lead to disinterest and questionable products.

Per example if you use an API like by example Boldenone Undecanoate that is only 73% real then, in order to meet the required 200 mg/ml, you???ll be forced to use 274 mg/ml to achieve the 200 mg/ml active ingredient (Boldenone Undecanoate). That does on the other hand mean you are high dosing on the powder and you cant be sure with what the raw powder has been cut. The overdosing of the unknown powder is 38% of the total powdermass.

May be some of you remember the first batch of Axio Turan that was 5mg tabs instead of  10mg. It was because the API was pure 40% only and we got 5mg tablet instead of a 10mg. See analyses Turan tabs tested 4.83mg and raw 403mg/g.
View attachment 38293


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 23, 2011)

AP test c and axio tbol are two id never use again. The AP gave me some strange side effects, and the tbol was like I wasnt taking anything even at high doses.


----------



## Grozny (Dec 23, 2011)

JCBourne said:


> axio tbol  id never use again.



that's my point of view its very very hard to find a quality raw powders and especially on bulk.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 23, 2011)

dear *JCBourne, you got new name?
*


----------



## BigBird (Dec 23, 2011)

Primo tabs aren't 17a/a so very little bioavailability occurs after first pass through liver.  Not worth it although I've never taken oral Primo but a massive amount would have to be taken to equal the depot version.  There'd be no point really.


----------



## dollarbill (Dec 23, 2011)

JCBourne said:


> axio tbol id never use again,  was like I wasnt taking anything even at high doses.


 same here, garbage


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 23, 2011)

unclem said:


> it was before i broke my femur so its been awhile. i just use l-dopa/ sinmet it works fine, better then growth.


 
Never heard of those, whats it all about??? Let a negros know what goodie in the hood LMAO!!!


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 23, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> ^^^THAT LOL!!!! I can't belive it bro that suckS!!! I love some Tren boy!!!



That really seems bazaar to me --- Tren is hands down the most anabolic and androgenic compound as your disposal. 

It will be the 1 compound that will be able to build you bigger , stronger and leaner all at the same time.

If not --- blame Ma' & Pa' for the genes....

(Remember , it's all how your body accepts the compounds--genetic response to endure drugs)

-Matt


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 23, 2011)

unclem said:


> humatrope @ 5 ius ed mon- fri.



Did you at least get side effects? CTS, bloat, lethargy , hands swelling?


--Matt


----------



## nby (Dec 24, 2011)

Tbol as kicker, gives gains but no drive/boost or any real extra feeling.
And var just takes too high dosage for too long to do anything, perhaps at a lower body fat. Same with masteron btw, too high bf and you can do without since there's no difference.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 24, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> That really seems bazaar to me --- Tren is hands down the most anabolic and androgenic compound as your disposal.
> 
> It will be the 1 compound that will be able to build you bigger , stronger and leaner all at the same time.
> 
> ...


 
Very true LOL!!! If you can't grow on Tren you literally won't grow on anything. It is deff one of the most used AAS for the pros disposal and it is one of a kind.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Dec 24, 2011)

Tbol didnt do much for me, good pumps and vascularity but almost nothing for real gains.

Deca worked wonders for my joints, but my dick hates deca and he makes the calls - even at as little as 250mg/wk with 500-750mg of test, shit was not workin out .. still debating trying NPP next time around, maybe real low dose with high test


----------



## unclem (Dec 24, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> Never heard of those, whats it all about??? Let a negros know what goodie in the hood LMAO!!!


 
 iam no chemist but i guess it does the same thing in the pituatary gland and bounce cells off the adrenal gland. but i get the side effects that mimic hgh from levadopa- carbidopa/ sinemet and i get growth gut and it works like growth should of done on me. you can google it and it will tell you excact mechanism of action levadopa works. all i know is it works and good to. plus i found out that clonidine/ catapress works on your pituatary gland to and has release of hgh to so i take both. i was reading if u take 1mcg -3mcg at hs and 1- 3 mcg upon wakening clonidine hits and helps w/ hgh release. so i get my clonidine and its a bp pill to so i get doulble wammy.


----------



## unclem (Dec 24, 2011)

Grozny said:


> A main problem isnt dosage its about quality of api's that use some labs. Its a very hard enougt to find in China a solid api supplier for compounds like a oxandrolone, fluoxymesterone,boldenone und, turinabol and trenbolone hexa. Now when you need to buy one of these finished prods from a certain lab you scrupulously need to have a trusted source .
> 
> Per example on this biogen labtest this UG probably worked with bad powders.
> View attachment 38292
> ...


 
 grozny your a very smart guy w/ gear and its workings. nice post brother!


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 24, 2011)

just curious what do you mean by "growth gut"? As in you actually notice your gut getting bigger from it or what?

Will have to look into levadopa though, sounds interesting


----------



## unclem (Dec 24, 2011)

MattPorter said:


> Did you at least get side effects? CTS, bloat, lethargy , hands swelling?
> 
> 
> --Matt


 
 yes i got the bloated gut and my hands killed me , very sore, i know it was that as it went away after i stopped the humatrope. but now i get the effects from levadopa/ carbidopa/ sinemet i get sides as hgh w/ that but i also get the positive effects, so, its trial and error i guess.

m/


----------



## unclem (Dec 24, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> just curious what do you mean by "growth gut"? As in you actually notice your gut getting bigger from it or what?
> 
> Will have to look into levadopa though, sounds interesting


 
 yes i got a bloated gut, so i have to use arimidex, that takes my gut down real nicely. but yes humatrope gave me gut distention like i said to matt. u can look up levadopa in more then one place, anywhere and it will tell you its great for hgh release. clonidine/ catapress also, a bp pill. if taken wright. so i take them both for my hgh and couldnt be happier w/ results. i use arimidex as my first and only choice as it increases test levels slightly in open blind studies. but it was blind study so it could be bias. good enough for me though. levadopa is used for parkisons disease. gabapentin is showing promise for amino acid release. ill have to watch this.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 24, 2011)

i would say deca.


----------



## Grozny (Dec 24, 2011)

unclem said:


> grozny your a very smart guy w/ gear and its workings. nice post brother!



thanks bro... 

*merry christmas fellas*


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 24, 2011)

dbol,superdrol  sides are to bad(they did work)


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 26, 2011)

unclem said:


> yes i got a bloated gut, so i have to use arimidex, that takes my gut down real nicely. but yes humatrope gave me gut distention like i said to matt. u can look up levadopa in more then one place, anywhere and it will tell you its great for hgh release. clonidine/ catapress also, a bp pill. if taken wright. so i take them both for my hgh and couldnt be happier w/ results. i use arimidex as my first and only choice as it increases test levels slightly in open blind studies. but it was blind study so it could be bias. good enough for me though. levadopa is used for parkisons disease. gabapentin is showing promise for amino acid release. ill have to watch this.



Has catapres caused any weight gain from lowering your sympathetic nervous system? It seems to work by lowering norepinephrine and catecholamines which would increase metabolic rate and cortisol.

Usually when people use GH, they may get initial bloat, but after some weeks/months the bloat should be under control and the waist should get TIGHT and leaner. If you force tons of carbs and add insulin then it's a different story.

-Matt


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jan 12, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Very odd, I don't think I've ever heard anyone say dbol doesn't work for them. Have you tried another source?



Agree d/bol doesn't work for me.  was from A/T


----------



## Deity (Jan 13, 2012)

I've tried dbol at 20mg a day all the way up to 100mg a day, got great results but going over 40mg seems to be a waste unless you use it as a preworkout, which is what I was doing. M1T is the only steroid that kills my sex drive (without test) love it though Good hardening effect it gives me and the strength is through the roof anything over 20mg on it has been a waste for me, ran it at 40mg a day for a while there was no difference from 20mg other than it RAPED my appetite lol. Drol is ok but I like the previous 2 a bit better. Superdrol, not that big of a fan of it, seems to be a carb whore. Tren actualy increases my sex drive and its awesome. Deca is unbeatable for joint relief but I haven't got shit to say about var other than it does have some hardening effect, overall I don't think the shits worth it unless you have extra cash to blow and are pretty lean to begin with. Test though, test is king LOL.


----------



## rage racing (Jan 13, 2012)

Starting to think Dbol doesnt work on me. 40mg a day. Been on for two weeks and put on about 5lbs. Dont have any of the back pumps that guys talk about. Pretty big muscle pumps in the gym but nothing crazy. IDK, 2 more weeks and the kicker to my cycle is done anyway.....


----------



## pieguy (Jan 13, 2012)

5lbs in 2 weeks and you're saying it's not doing anything? What? Are you consuming enough cals?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 13, 2012)

eq for me i  am surprised not more people i have all ways heard a lot of people do not respnod to eqipoise (sp).


----------



## rage racing (Jan 13, 2012)

pieguy said:


> 5lbs in 2 weeks and you're saying it's not doing anything? What? Are you consuming enough cals?



Not saying its not doing anything, just not responding like other people do. My bro in-law gets back pumps to the point that he cant lift anymore for that session. He also gets noticeably bigger within the first week. Maybe I am expecting to much. I did notice my appetite has increased alot. I eat constantly now....

Gonna see how this cycle pans out and then maybe run the Dbol again in a future cycle at 50mged and see what happens.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 13, 2012)

Proviron.

Edit: It might work but it's about worthless IMO.


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 14, 2012)

clen just came to mind.... lots of shaking but no fat loss. even at 180 mcg ed


----------



## kickface (Feb 8, 2012)

without knowing what u guys do on a day to day basis,i cant really say its bunk gear or ur not deiting right.But the fact is if u dont work out or eat right and take gear u should still gain at least 6 pounds.working out and eating u should gain 10 lbs in 2 weeks on test and dbol


----------



## njc (Feb 8, 2012)

A lot of people probably got bunk or underdosed gear and are blaming the compound rather than the source.  If somebody gets bunk EQ and it doesnt work because the gear is underdoses it is probably unlikely that that person would ever get EQ again.  Some would sure, but a lot of people would never give the compound a run again and just conclude that the "EQ just doesnt work for them."  Other compunds are different, like Proviron, in that it may not really give anybody a HUGE benefit.  But I would think that the big boys ie-Test,Deca,Tren,Dbol etc. should pretty much work on everybody.  I don't see how any of those compounds, if human grade, simply would not work on somebody.


----------



## savalacad (Feb 9, 2012)

njc said:


> A lot of people probably got bunk or underdosed gear and are blaming the compound rather than the source.  If somebody gets bunk EQ and it doesnt work because the gear is underdoses it is probably unlikely that that person would ever get EQ again.  Some would sure, but a lot of people would never give the compound a run again and just conclude that the "EQ just doesnt work for them."  Other compunds are different, like Proviron, in that it may not really give anybody a HUGE benefit.  But I would think that the big boys ie-Test,Deca,Tren,Dbol etc. should pretty much work on everybody.  I don't see how any of those compounds, if human grade, simply would not work on somebody.


----------



## the_anapolack (Feb 9, 2012)

anything legal doesnt work for me or anyone else.......i read the boards.....placebo is a motherfucker aint it?


----------



## redz (Feb 9, 2012)

EQ and TBOL are worthless for me.


----------



## kickface (Feb 9, 2012)

The only time gear didnt do much for me is when i didnt give time to clean my receptors.it didnt matter what i took back in the early 2000s ,if i didnt take a brake i hit a wall and stopped growing.thats why they call them cycles.but for people who want to know the big question if b-gen works i gained 10 pounds in almost 2 weeks from d bol and tt500.


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 9, 2012)

kickface said:


> The only time gear didnt do much for me is when i didnt give time to clean my receptors.it didnt matter what i took back in the early 2000s ,if i didnt take a brake i hit a wall and stopped growing.thats why they call them cycles.but for people who want to know the big question if b-gen works i gained 10 pounds in almost 2 weeks from d bol and tt500.



they say receptor saturation is a myth but I'm a firm believer. not enough time off = shitty gains


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 9, 2012)

njc said:


> A lot of people probably got bunk or underdosed gear and are blaming the compound rather than the source.  If somebody gets bunk EQ and it doesnt work because the gear is underdoses it is probably unlikely that that person would ever get EQ again.  Some would sure, but a lot of people would never give the compound a run again and just conclude that the "EQ just doesnt work for them."  Other compunds are different, like Proviron, in that it may not really give anybody a HUGE benefit.  But I would think that the big boys ie-Test,Deca,Tren,Dbol etc. should pretty much work on everybody.  I don't see how any of those compounds, if human grade, simply would not work on somebody.



yes your right for the most part, but the idea that these compounds can work differently on people is true as well. some can gain 20 lbs with test e for ten weeks and some may get less than 10.


----------



## kickface (Feb 9, 2012)

I also cant stress the fact enough to be honest with yourself. I have alot of friend on gear and most of them say they eat like crazy and work out hard,well spend a day with them most of them dont do half of what they say or should do.I have to say it is hard to get big gains people rely on the gear too much and dont realize that it works in conjuction with a solid diet and a great workout routine.I know from experience i was that guy that couldnt blame myself for the lack of gains.


----------

